# Pigeons, WI



## ward1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm looking for some pigeons for training. Does anyone know of anywhere to get them in Western Wisconsin?

Thanks!


----------



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

Ward1

Pigeons are generally quite easy to find and at times it can be alot of fun. You local elevator will more than likely have a resident population of them, simply ask the manager if you can trap a few. A dove trap with slightly bigger wholes will work great. (Need pics, ask me and I can get some for you). Initially you will start laying grain in a specific (you choose it) area, after about a week of feeding them, you will lay the cage trap over the food and check a few times a day. Granted you will end up with some black birds, sparrows(sometimes they can get back out) and who knows what else.

Another way is to take a venture in the country side and look for abandoned wooden graineries (sp?) and empty steel grain bins. If you find them, check for sign of pigeons. If they are visitors there, return after dark with a few items. A friend to assist, a box or something to put them in after you catch them, a flashlight, a good sized fish net and last but not least....a six pack of your favorite beverage.

It's fun, entertaining and a great way to catch some birds.


----------

